# kawasaki mule 610?



## leroy (Mar 28, 2016)

anyone got one? the good and bad if you do?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 30, 2016)

Im looking at them too. Just got an out the door price yesterday


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 31, 2016)

The good: small so they're easy to get around the woods and trails on and they fit in a long bed truck with tailgate down, reliable as can be, tried and true design (been around forever so all the bugs are worked out completely). 

The bad: slooooow (25mph), expensive for what they are (you can get into a Polaris Ranger for about the same money.), rides like a buggy from the 1800's. 

Basically if you need something a little more than a golf cart but don't need to rip around at 40+ mph then the Mule 610 is for you.


----------



## one_shot (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a 610 4wd, working machine 360 hrs no problem.


----------



## leroy (Mar 31, 2016)

the slow speed was a negative for me, rough riding  would be to thanks


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm got a 2 grand cheaper out the door for the mule 610 over a Polaris Ranger.


----------



## thumper523 (Mar 31, 2016)

I got mine 4 years ago, 4x4 and it is perfect for hunting and farm work. I've even made a couple hundred bucks pulling people out of ditch at hunting club. It's a workhorse. Love mine.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 31, 2016)

one_shot said:


> I have a 610 4wd, working machine 360 hrs no problem.



Whats your opinion on the ride?  I have heard both good and rough


----------



## one_shot (Apr 1, 2016)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Whats your opinion on the ride?  I have heard both good and rough


Go test drive one!
Inflate the tires to specs,I don't have any problem with the ride. I run mine 25 mph on the road, 5 to 15 in the woods. I haul mine on a trailer, unload  the mule, chainsaw, pull the trailer loaded with firewood! 

I pull a harrow just like this one!


----------



## thumper523 (Apr 1, 2016)

*610 xc*

Just like one shot said, inflate the tires properly and they ride smooth. I also haul firewood with mine fully loaded. I drive mine on the county dirt road 25 mph with no problem. Don't expect it to have a Z71 ride on bumpy roads.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2016)

The Mule rules. We use them at work, have about a dozen of them. They get run hard and abused 8-10 hours every single day. We've tried all kinds, and none of them will hold up anything like the Mules. There are a couple Mules here still running fine after daily hard use for 20 years. I will give up some speed for low-end torque and reliability anyday. 25mph offroad seems like 60. My pick of the Mule litter are the 3010 diesel 4wds.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 1, 2016)

What is your primary use for it?
Having fun off roading on unimproved trails or blazing trails? Not the right pick.
Working on a farm, riding dirt roads, etc.? Might just be the ticket.
My brother has one he uses on his farm. Works great. However, when he brings it to the club for a ATV ride, not so great. He did configure his winch so it can be run from the front or the back though.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 1, 2016)

660griz said:


> What is your primary use for it?
> Having fun off roading on unimproved trails or blazing trails? Not the right pick.
> Working on a farm, riding dirt roads, etc.? Might just be the ticket.
> My brother has one he uses on his farm. Works great. However, when he brings it to the club for a ATV ride, not so great. He did configure his winch so it can be run from the front or the back though.



Farm work, hunting and hauling the grand young'uns around the farm


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a 2015 and this is my 3rd one in 20 years.Mine is the 610XC model and I love it $8250.00 out the door.I added a 3000lb winch and a front brush guard and a top and rear receiver hitch this came to $700.00.It does any thing I need it to do and a lot cheeper than the Polaris or Yamaha and has a 3 year warranty.It also has a 15 gal. storage under the hood and deep glove box and 3 gal. storage under the seat It has a steel tilt bed also


----------



## leroy (Apr 2, 2016)

sharpeblades said:


> I have a 2015 and this is my 3rd one in 20 years.Mine is the 610XC model and I love it $8250.00 out the door.I added a 3000lb winch and a front brush guard and a top and rear receiver hitch this came to $700.00.It does any thing I need it to do and a lot cheeper than the Polaris or Yamaha and has a 3 year warranty.It also has a 15 gal. storage under the hood and deep glove box and 3 gal. storage under the seat It has a steel tilt bed also



whats the difference in the regular and the XC?


----------



## one_shot (Apr 3, 2016)

http://www.utvguide.net/kawasaki_mule_610_xc.htm


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 3, 2016)

leroy said:


> whats the difference in the regular and the XC?


. 
Extra clearance. 28 inch tires


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 3, 2016)

Has different gearing ,Taller ground clearance and bigger rims and tires


----------



## REUSSERY (Apr 4, 2016)

Leroy, The mule 610 is a very practical machine, but it comes with a bunch of limitations. I owned one for several years and finally sold it and got myself a Polaris Mid-Size Ranger 500 EFI and couldn't be happier. The ranger (with 14" tires) will run flat out 50 MPH (compared to 25 for the Mule). The ride on a ranger is 100x better than the Mule, I suspect the Rangers independent rear suspension allows it to ride smoother even at high speed. I swear even when running a gully washed road at 40MPH you hardly feel a thing. And, if you've ever been far for camp and a lighting storm rolls in, the ride and speed are a real factor. The Mid-size Ranger will easily park in the bed of a crew cab pick up (5.5' bed w/ tail gate down). so no trailer is needed. Don't get me wrong, I'm not downing the Mule, its a tough and reliable UTV and for a farm type application , a very good choice, but for playing, hunting and hauling, the Ranger has the Mule beat in every category. The Ranger will cost you a few thousand more, but it will sale for a few thousand more when that day arrives too.  Do this, pull up Craig's List and search within 100 miles of where you live for Polaris Rangers and you'll see 25x more than you will doing the same search on Mules. Just saying...


----------



## REUSSERY (Apr 4, 2016)

In my opinion, my Mid-sized Ranger, looks better than the Mule as well. Just my opinion


----------



## 660griz (Apr 4, 2016)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Farm work, hunting and hauling the grand young'uns around the farm



Sounds like it will do just fine.
When I am feeling lazy at the club, I drag my deer to where my brother can get to it with the mule. He has a custom winch mount up high in the back. Loading is a breeze.
It does take him longer to get back to my truck but, hey, I can wait.


----------



## one hogman (Apr 5, 2016)

REUSSERY said:


> Leroy, The mule 610 is a very practical machine, but it comes with a bunch of limitations. I owned one for several years and finally sold it and got myself a Polaris Mid-Size Ranger 500 EFI and couldn't be happier. The ranger (with 14" tires) will run flat out 50 MPH (compared to 25 for the Mule). The ride on a ranger is 100x better than the Mule, I suspect the Rangers independent rear suspension allows it to ride smoother even at high speed. I swear even when running a gully washed road at 40MPH you hardly feel a thing. And, if you've ever been far for camp and a lighting storm rolls in, the ride and speed are a real factor. The Mid-size Ranger will easily park in the bed of a crew cab pick up (5.5' bed w/ tail gate down). so no trailer is needed. Don't get me wrong, I'm not downing the Mule, its a tough and reliable UTV and for a farm type application , a very good choice, but for playing, hunting and hauling, the Ranger has the Mule beat in every category. The Ranger will cost you a few thousand more, but it will sale for a few thousand more when that day arrives too.  Do this, pull up Craig's List and search within 100 miles of where you live for Polaris Rangers and you'll see 25x more than you will doing the same search on Mules. Just saying...


 
Not bashing the ranger but the Mule's resale is hard to touch, the reason you don;t see a lot of  used Mule's for sale is people KEEP them !!, I looked and looked for a used 610, IF I found one, it was overpriced, junked out or already sold I bought a new one. The XC is the ONLY way to go higher ground clearance longer shock travel, 26" tires instead of 24s all for $300.00 extra. Plus the Mule comes with a full three year warranty, not many UTVs can match that!!


----------



## one hogman (Apr 5, 2016)

sharpeblades said:


> I have a 2015 and this is my 3rd one in 20 years.Mine is the 610XC model and I love it $8250.00 out the door.I added a 3000lb winch and a front brush guard and a top and rear receiver hitch this came to $700.00.It does any thing I need it to do and a lot cheeper than the Polaris or Yamaha and has a 3 year warranty.It also has a 15 gal. storage under the hood and deep glove box and 3 gal. storage under the seat It has a steel tilt bed also



I got the same thing RT has in a 2016 package, not fast or loads of power but great lil machine that is built tuff and handles great I like mine a lot.


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 8, 2016)

*Mule 610 xc*

:banana


----------

